# Jan 2/3 strom in Marshfield.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry im just posting these now . havent had much time but here they are the first pics are of a Jaguar that was stuck in the harbor parking lot.

























Blew a pinhole thru my left angle piston hydraulic line at the top of this driveway which put me out for an hour till I got a new one on and more fluid in.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

A few roads near the water were flooded.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Another pic of one of the town trucks.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I did not think cats liked H2O


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

tastebeer;955519 said:


> I did not think cats liked H2O


Especially one that cost about $40-50k


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey silverado was that green harbor that the jag was stuck in?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jto89;957856 said:


> Hey silverado was that green harbor that the jag was stuck in?


yea right behind the old compas rose if your familiar with it


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

what part of marshfield do you live in. My cousin has a house on the north river.... I love being down there in the summer.


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

nice pics man i live down in Hummarock


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

mansf123;959592 said:


> what part of marshfield do you live in. My cousin has a house on the north river.... I love being down there in the summer.


I live in southport the neighborhood across from the police station. . Its a nice place to be in the summer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

The front end on that red chevy town truck sure is sagging for 2500HD. Nice pics looks like fun.


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

20Silverado05;958968 said:


> yea right behind the old compas rose if your familiar with it


Yeah a little bit a guy i worked with has his boat there and ive been there with him tuna fishing a couple times.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Snowed and there was flooding?? never seen that before?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

thesnowman269;964287 said:


> Snowed and there was flooding?? never seen that before?


common occurence when you live on the ocean. this was a light flooding, barely anything..


----------



## woolzy779 (Sep 19, 2009)

gotta love the high tides


----------

